# Greenville, SC ID: 10417493 Lotto 2yr old m



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Greenville




























NAME: Lotto

ANIMAL ID: 10417493

BREED: German shepherd

SEX: male

EST. AGE: 2 yrs

EST. WEIGHT: 50 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy

TEMPERAMENT: a little shy but is then super nice

ADDITIONAL INFO:

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/10

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/11


[email protected]


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's handsome!!


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*wow ! He hardly has room to turn around........ How sad for this guy. He's got such a unique coloring, and wonderful face !! Take him home to your home, please, someone-------he's a good size, not too large, and no major shedding with the short coat---a great companion to come home to !!!!!*


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Last day.

Will be pts tomorrow

:help::help:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

No!!! He looks like such a good boy! Someone save this good looking boy!!


----------

